# Primeval on BBC America



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

It's new to the US, but the first air date is, apparently, the UK first air date

The August 9, 9pm airing is showing a first air date of April 4, 2007. It's the pilot episode and, obviously, won't record if you set up for first-run only.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Primeval won't be aired on Sci-Fi? Bummer.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

http://bbcamerica.com/content/320/index.jsp


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

I wasn't sure how it would show up, so I set an auto-record WL for the title keyword Primeval, and guess what? It didn't show up on my TDL, and when I went to the WL and manually looked for upcoming programs, there it was. One of the few times TiVo has let me down. Fortunately, it's ages ahead of the air date, so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

It appears this will be an ongoing issue. Better setup that SP for Repeats & First-Runs. The date we're seeing is the one for Canada... Tribune did this in the past with an episode of SG:Atlantis, but if the whole season of Primeval ran in Canada, all of the Original Air Dates are going to be wrong for those of us south of the 49th parallel.

The original air dates in question are documented here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primeval


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope this has better titles than MI-5. All the reference sources such as epguides had only episode numbers which were not in my TIVO guide data so I never knew whether I had good episodes or not.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

sinanju said:


> It appears this will be an ongoing issue. Better setup that SP for Repeats & First-Runs. The date we're seeing is the one for Canada... Tribune did this in the past with an episode of SG:Atlantis _<snip>_


The same thing happened with Charlie Jade on SciFi. Took me quite some time to figure out why TiVo wasn't recording. This time I only banged my head against the wall briefly before figuring it out (fool me twice...)

Glad you posted about it here to save others the headache, or, worse, missing the pilot! (It's what I was coming here to do, but you were way ahead of me!)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Related to the Syfy broadcast....

Does anyone know what happened with the (2nd) season finale of Primeval. I thought my DVR was going to record it 7/11 and 7/18, but apparently it didn't record anything on 7/11, it did record something 7/18 12:01AM, and will record something on 7/24 10:00PM. Will that get me the full Season Finale?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I suppose someone should point out that the third, and last season finale, the series finale, will be shown this Saturday, but not at the usual time. 

The schedule information from BBCA is:
[Note: These are all season three shows. I removed the descriptions. Episode 10 is repeated severl times during the next week, and then the series startes again in August at the Saturday 7:00 PM time.

These are all this Saturday, July 25th, and times are Eastern.

11:00 AM Primeval - Episode 1
12:00 PM Primeval - Episode 2
1:00 PM Primeval - Episode 3
2:00 PM Primeval - Episode 4
3:00 PM Primeval - Episode 5
4:00 PM Primeval - Episode 6
5:00 PM Primeval - Episode 7
6:00 PM Primeval - Episode 8
7:00 PM Primeval - Episode 9
8:00 PM Primeval - Episode 10
11:00 PM Primeval - Episode 10


----------

